# Difference between East and West lines



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, I have my own opinion based on being around different lines of GSD, however, on Facebook I got in an argument with a breeder after someone asked what the difference was between an East German, DDR GSD and a West German GSD. I asked if she meant west working line or west show line. This breeder said their is no difference at all, that they are all just GSD. He said that people made up that there was any difference and called them lines so they had a selling point. I am hoping to not get in an argument over this question but I am curious as to what a GSD community of people think.
This breeder breeds what I call American show line, he doesn't called them a line cause lines don't exist. I know there have been discussions on different lines but I want to put this out there to just ease my mind if I am wrong about there being differences in DDR, West working, West show and American show dogs. My biggest thing is why would they all be called by different names if there wasn't a difference lol. He says marketing ploy. But to me even a novice person should be able to visually see a physical difference let alone someone that breeds the breed, right? And physical traits aren't the only differences I've observed. But he breeds GSD, so maybe I am wrong?? :crazy:


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

LOL, just read the post about the genetic study of the different "lines" guess the breeder was wrong after all. Perhaps that breeder just likes to get in argument that make him look ignorant? Also, just went to look at his website again and it is gone, now just a training page. Perhaps breeding wasn't really his thing anymore lol. Sorry for the double question, I was just shocked a breeder wouldn't be able to at least see the physical differences.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The internet is full of whackos who like to spout off their opinion. Any fool can create a website. Kinda scares me this person *was* breeding but I'm not into american dogs. 

I'll leave it to someone more qualified than me to explain the difference between west german show lines and west german working but I can see how a noob breeder with a big ego could get them confused!

I only clicked on this thread because I love both East (DDR) and West German working lines. My last 2 males have been DDRs and my other dogs other lines (except czech, I don't need that level of insanity). My 14 month old female Venus is 1/4th american working (opposed to show) mostly west german working and a schosh DDR, just enough to give her a sense of humor. 

The DDR boys would chase anything that moved but couldn't herd a cat out of a wetpaper bag. They don't den. They've been less independent, very loving and definitely more hard headed. 50 years segregation did more than change the bone structure.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree completely. The physical appearance isn't the only thing that is different but to me is one even a novice dog person (not even GSD person) should be able to see. I just couldn't believe anyone would say there is no difference. I have a DDR/German working line girl with a grandmother that is German show. I have been around DDR lines and they are great! Czech are pretty stinkin intense lol.
Also when it was a breeding page (yes, seems like anyone can make a website now) it was stated that there was no way to test for DM and that anyone that says their dogs are DM clear is lying because the only way to check that is doing a necropsy on a dog. LOL I guess I should have know this was a crazy person. Because even that is a lie. I just don't get people. :crazy:


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd be interested to know why Czech dogs have a reputation of being intense.. My girl who is part Czech definitely fits the stereotype.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's 100% DDR and he's always been an intense dog. I found my west german dogs were more jack of all trade, master of none. More true to the intent of the breed as an utility dog. Opposed to the DDRs who were masters of protection and chasing the shpoo out of anything that moved - especially a ball. 

eh, DM, I lost Morgan to that. The science hasn't been perfected yet. The DNA test to say they have the markers for it can't tell you if the dog is affected by it. It's a horrible heartbreaking disease but there was just a thread a couple days ago about an 8 year old named Princess who was going to be participating in some new research. I'm hopeful.


----------



## ramu3527 (Mar 22, 2014)

What is DM?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

BriskaBoo13 said:


> This breeder said their is no difference at all, that they are all just GSD. He said that people made up that there was any difference and called them lines so they had a selling point.


 This sounds like something an ignorant BYB (who is trying to sound smart) would say.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ramu3527 said:


> What is DM?


Canine degenerative myelopathy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ramu3527 (Mar 22, 2014)

lucy dog said:


> canine degenerative myelopathy - wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


.

Thx


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Otto's 100% DDR and he's always been an intense dog. I found my west german dogs were more jack of all trade, master of none. More true to the intent of the breed as an utility dog. Opposed to the DDRs who were masters of protection and chasing the shpoo out of anything that moved - especially a ball.
> 
> eh, DM, I lost Morgan to that. The science hasn't been perfected yet. The DNA test to say they have the markers for it can't tell you if the dog is affected by it. It's a horrible heartbreaking disease but there was just a thread a couple days ago about an 8 year old named Princess who was going to be participating in some new research. I'm hopeful.


Grim will actually circle me on walks, he seems to be patrolling my perimeter for threats.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Grim will actually circle me on walks, he seems to be patrolling my perimeter for threats.


Yeah, I call it spinning but Otto finally learned about 3 1/2 maybe 4 that I do not like to be tied up in the leash! He learned young how to completely disable the prong collar by spinning the leash around his head....


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Yeah, I call it spinning but Otto finally learned about 3 1/2 maybe 4 that I do not like to be tied up in the leash! He learned young how to completely disable the prong collar by spinning the leash around his head....


The brains of these dogs never cease to amaze me.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's nickname is the Mookie Monster but he's brilliant. Took a while for him to learn that nobody has his athletic prowess and that he needs to be considerate!

LOL I'll never forget the winter when he was like 1 1/2, Morgan was 8 and there were huge snowbanks. Otto would just bullrush up the top of a snowbank expecting Morgan and I were right behind him. 

Meanwhile Morgan's headed for the path she found as the way to lead the party around the snowbank through a well packed path and I'm in the middle with my arms going in opposite directions.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I've noticed that many of the DDR dogs I've seen have a dark coat; dark sable, blanket back, bi-color. Of course this isn't true for all DDR dogs, I've just seen a lot of it. 

It may not mean much, considering he's DDR/West German show line cross, but his sire is pure DDR and the dam's pedigree
also has some DDR dogs. 
Varick is _very_ intelligent. He can open the storm door by jumping up and "grabbing" the knob with his paws and pulling it open.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

As far as the differences between east and west go, both my dogs are a mixture of east and west working lines and Skadi has that touch of Czech to keep things, um, interesting, so I am not sure which traits are coming from where. It is interesting to hear the viewpoints of an experienced owner on the matter.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther was rich bi-colored, his markings were like a rottweiler with a pointy head and pointy ears. No idea what his parents looked like. We had a neighborhood dog who was also rich bi colored but wasn't DDR, they were nearly identical except Sergie had a much longer muzzle.

Otto's parents were both blanket backed black and reds. Both grandsires were black, granddams were red sable and the parents looked very much alike. Otto doesn't look like any of them, he ended up with a reverse mask like his great grandfather Lord vom Gleisdreieck. Many of Otto's siblings from his sire look like Lord.

Otto's also got this crazy red and silver bitch stripe. 









Very rich deep color and he's so soft. Luther was soft and fluffy too in the winter. Not like my female who's sleek but not fluffy.

Head shot - please excuse that he's kinda pudgy here, I messed up my neck bad in the fall and couldn't walk him his usual 2 or 3 miles a day but we're back and working on that pudge! Mercy I hope it doesn't convert to muscle, he's strong enough already...


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> LOL I'll never forget the winter when he was like 1 1/2, Morgan was 8 and there were huge snowbanks. Otto would just bullrush up the top of a snowbank expecting Morgan and I were right behind him.
> 
> Meanwhile Morgan's headed for the path she found as the way to lead the party around the snowbank through a well packed path and I'm in the middle with my arms going in opposite directions.


This gave me a good chuckle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

